# Oil leak on Yamaha 4 stroke outboard



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

Noticed the last few times out that I have an oil leak coming from this area of the outboard (see pic). I don't know whether it is engine oil, lower unit oil, or something else. Checked engine under the hood and nothing visible there, oil is full and looks clean. Any ideas?


----------



## fishinfool6369 (Feb 17, 2005)

hey bmagill

i have a 2004 yamaha 115hp 4 stroke, the first time i changed the oil myself, i went to retighten the bolt where you drain the old oil from, i think that is what you have circled on the lower pic, for some reason the metal casket that is with this bolt never got a snug fit and started to leak out from that hole and down the motor such as in the top pic. i had to purchase a rubber casket to fit the bolt and retighten it, it stopped the leak. you have to be careful when tightening this bolt, too much pressure it will leak, to less and it will too. 

good luck hope this helps


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

Thanks, FF, you nailed it. Sad to say I hadn't changed the oil yet (getting ready to, had it about a year).


----------

